# Please advise a confused potential owner!



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

My name is Eleanor. I am hoping to buy a cockapoo this summer and have started doing lots of research into all that this will entail!

This website and the forums have taught me so much already, you have a great online community here. I have a few questions that I am struggling to find the answer to so thought I would ask you all your advice!

I originally thought that I would like an American cockapoo as I preferred the look a bit more. However on doing research into American cocker spaniels, it seems that they are at risk from more health problems than english cockers. With that in mind, i was wondering if there are tests that breeders using american cocker spaniels for their cockapoos should be carrying out on the dogs that they breed from?

I am thinking of contacting one popular commercial breeder that is mentioned on here a lot. On their website it states that their male stud poodles are DNA clear/normal. What does this actually mean? Does this test cover one disease or lots? Also do the females not have to be health tested either? What are tests that you made sure your breeders had done?

I am so worried about buying a dog that ends up with an awful disease if it can be prevented. My partner and I lost our 2 year old British Shorthair cat to FIP last year and want to do the best we can to have a happy healthy dog.

Also does anyone know out of all the cockapoo combinations if there is a type that is likely to be less boistorous than others...eg american cockapoo over english cockapoo? Or is this purely down to the individual dog's temperament? 

Sorry for all the questions! Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Eleanor


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello There and welcome!
My dog is Lady, she is an American Cocker mini poodle mix.

Health tests can often be a hot topic, but there are alot of people on here who dedicate alot of their time to the health and welfare of their dogs. 

There are also alot of people on her affiliated with different groups and websites dedicated to the health of cockapoos.

You will notice in the signatures of many of our members links to websites...all are full of very usefull information.

I am sure lots of people will be able to offer you lots of advice, Enjoy the forum.

And enjoy the cockapoo, they are wonderful. 

as far as temperment, my lady is very happy with people, lots of energy while out and about, and a complete snuggler as well.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for that lovely and quick response! I'm sure I'll get some great advice on here.

As a side issue do you know how to make the title of my thread show in bold on the cockapoo talk main page?! My thread doesn't really stand out!

Just tried to find out but to no avail!

Eleanor


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It stands out when it is a new post...it will show bold on for other people...not to worry, your post will get noticed.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Eleanor and welcome to the forum. 

It is lovely to hear that you have chosen a Cockapoo as your new dog and that you are doing plenty of research.

You are right that alot of breeders only test the male studs for PRA but not the females.
PRA is a hereditary eye disease that can effect the Poodle and the Spaniel. There is also another consition that affects the English Cocker Spaniel CPRA. This condition is tested for using a DNA test. As long as one parent is clear the worst a puppy could be is a carrier of the disease but they will not develop it themselves. Some breeders think that this is adequate however we would like to see both parents tested to ensure more clear puppies. 

There are other conditions that can effect both the Spaniels and the Poodles, please have a read here: Health conditions

There are said to be differences between the Working and Show Cocker crosses but there are always exceptions to this. The working Cocker cross is thought to be more energetic and the Show Cocker cross calmer. To be honest they seem to be very similar....energetic when out and about and calm and laid back at home. No matter what they are like though everyone on this forum seems happy with the type that they have! 

What is important is to visit the breeder and to meet the parent dogs. Their health and temperament and how the puppies are raised are what is important aswell. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you are looking for a quieter pup I would definitely avoid a working cocker cross as generally speaking working cockers are more active than show cockers so resulting pups are generally more likely to be more active - although as with everything there can be exceptions to this rule.

I am not sure what info you have suggesting american crosses may be more likely to have health problems - but what I would be looking for in a breeder is one who has done all possible health tests for both stud dog and bitch including checking for luxating patella and having been hip scored with good results. There are also a variety of other tests as detailed on the link above.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> If you are looking for a quieter pup I would definitely avoid a working cocker cross as generally speaking working cockers are more active than show cockers so resulting pups are generally more likely to be more active - although as with everything there can be exceptions to this rule.
> 
> I am not sure what info you have suggesting american crosses may be more likely to have health problems - but what I would be looking for in a breeder is one who has done all possible health tests for both stud dog and bitch including checking for luxating patella and having been hip scored with good results. There are also a variety of other tests as detailed on the link above.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


There have been many, many threads regarding the activity levels of show vs working cocker crosses, none seem to have concluded that the working cocker is in any way "too" active, and most owners concur that there is little difference, as the dogs all seem happy to settle down in the house.

It does seem at present to be the norm amongst breeders who test, to test the dog rather than the bitch, and although 2ndhandgal's desciption of testing above is the ideal, it is not yet common practice.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes have been doing lots of health research since I posted this yesterday and read a few really useful threads on the forum about health tests.

Seems that the vast majority of breeders only test the stud for PRA. Hardly any I've seen do the hip test which is fairly frustrating for a potential owner.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Eleanor ... welcome to ILMC forum  great to hear you are wanting a cockapoo this summer 

I am sorry to hear you are finding your search frustrating, I do understand your concerns. I run an informative blog about my life with my cockapoos and you will find much information which may help you with your puppy/ breeder search (puppy buying guide) plus lots of info on health testing  

Please keep us posted on your search and I am sure you will find your perfect puppy soon enough


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think having a dog tested for everything little thing would be impossible like others have said so long as one dog is tested for PRA thats the most you can ask for though some breeders are doing hip tests and patella tests as well which is a good thing.

The only show cocker i know is Treacle and yes i would say she is a lot calmer then Buddy a bit more chilled out ,but this maybe because she is a girl as well?
I wouldnt get to hung up on which type of cocker they were bred from i would look for the breeder who does all the health test you require then meet the parents and then take it from there.
To be honest when i was first looking i wanted a show or american cross i think for the same reasons as you but in the end Buddy is from a working cross.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Yes have been doing lots of health research since I posted this yesterday and read a few really useful threads on the forum about health tests.
> 
> Seems that the vast majority of breeders only test the stud for PRA. Hardly any I've seen do the hip test which is fairly frustrating for a potential owner.


The Cockapoo Club of GB is soon to start inspections for breeders who wish to be on the Approved Breeders list, there will be a minimum testing requirement. Some breeders are already starting to DNA test their bitches too, and having hip scoring done as well as vet check for patella.
Inevitably, this will result in more and more breeders testing too.
Good luck with your search Eleanor


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Its all good Ali and will help bring up standards. 

What will the minimum testing requirements be or has this still to be decided?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

If you have a look on breeders online and contact a few breeders .. you will see quite a few breeders take health testing very seriously already ... and the care of their own dogs and raising puppies with the upmost care ... there is so much more to a good breeder ... but they are out there  

Many breeders won’t be part of a club as they have their own ethics when it comes to good breeding, so please take your time with your search and find a breeder that ticks all your boxes   like I said some lovely breeders out there who are very passionate about cockapoos xxx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Our 15 week old puppy, Bo, is an American/toy cross and she has a lovely temperament. I fell in love with Janice's red puppies so wasn't concerned about whether the American x has more health problems. We'll deal with any issues if and when we have to. People are always asking,what sort of dog she is and seem really taken with the Cockapoo breed. Good luck with your search.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Soo said:


> Its all good Ali and will help bring up standards.
> 
> What will the minimum testing requirements be or has this still to be decided?


It's already been set and is on their website Sheilagh that one parent has to be tested for PRA.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Our 15 week old puppy, Bo, is an American/toy cross and she has a lovely temperament. I fell in love with Janice's red puppies so wasn't concerned about whether the American x has more health problems. We'll deal with any issues if and when we have to. People are always asking,what sort of dog she is and seem really taken with the Cockapoo breed. Good luck with your search.


 I wondered if Bo was one of Janices due to the colour.

Bo is gorgeous


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> It's already been set and is on their website Sheilagh that one parent has to be tested for PRA.


Thanks Shirley.
I would like to reiterate that this is a MINIMUM requirement, and is the current "norm". Our aim is that as more breeders test both dogs, for more conditions, the others will also raise their standard. As JoJo pointed out, there is so much more to a good breeder than health testing, and EMRA will form the basis of the inspections.
CCGB is not suggesting that potential owners do not research for themselves, but we are putting in place a list of breeders who will have a ticked a number of boxes for them to look at for themselves. It is a starting point for those who find it difficult to find the information they are seeking.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry to sound naive, but why don't more breeders test for other conditions? If I was breeding then I would want to produce the healthiest dogs possible.

Is it purely just a financial reason or is there more to it than that?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 
Both my girls are show cocker crosses, I don't know any working cocker crosses other than ones I have met briefly from the forum on meets, but my two girls are pretty calm  They love walks and have lots of energy for those and when we come home we get very excited greetings  But other than that they are very calm loving dogs.
How are you doing with your search?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Sorry to sound naive, but why don't more breeders test for other conditions? If I was breeding then I would want to produce the healthiest dogs possible.
> 
> Is it purely just a financial reason or is there more to it than that?


I think some people are naive and yes for some its the financial reason and for some they just dont care.

But now with the internet etc more buyers are clued up and hence do their research and want to know the puppy they are buying will not go on to have one of these awful conditions.

Like others have said there is no law to say you have to have your dogs checked for these conditions to see if they are carriers ,so so long as there are people willing to buy the puppies this will continue.

A worrying thought for me will be that the puppies that havent had the parents tested will probably be sold for less money and so people will still buy them.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Laura

Thanks for the info about your dogs. The temperament that you described sounds like what I would like in a dog.

I am a bit restricted by when I can get my puppy. I am a teacher and want to get the puppy in the summer holidays so that I can start all the correct socialisation, toilet training etc in those six weeks.
My partner works from home but can't monitor a new puppy all day so really ideally I am restricted to july/august. Quite a small window!

I have contacted sylml, having read good stuff on this website about them and they should have puppies ready around the time that I want to get one. So that is looking quite good at the moment. I am also a bit restricted as I don't have a car so am relying on my lovely Dad to drive me to breeders! My Gran lives in Lincolnshire and we visit twice a year so a Lincolnshire breeder would be ideal but of course I would travel to different areas if i thought it was necessary (and if i could persuade my dad to go!)

This puppy malarky is not easy but worth it in the end when you get your amazing dog, I'm sure!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not a problem  We love their temperments as well, they're lovely 
Oh right, seems like a good time to get a pup as well though, a good couple 6 weeks or so to toilet train your pup which is good 
Yeah there are a few syml pups on here and everyone seems very happy with them 
Both my girls are from Anzil's in Liverpool, they also do english and american crosses.
It's definitely all worth it in the end  Hope you're enjoying your search!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I am but it's getting highly addictive!

Anzils look good, but Liverpool is just a bit too far I think. Their dogs look great though.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think there are a number of Sylml pups on here, if you put out a call to owners and to people with other puppies from Lincolnshire, you will undoubtedly get some feedback.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah maybe slightly too far, I think lincolnshire is closer to me though actually than Liverpool, depending on the area, hope you find your breeder sooner, it's exciting


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Eleanor! 
Welcome to the site. My Charlie is an american minature cross and has the most loving temperment mixed with a slightly manic excited side! As a head teacher i can tell you that it was the best thing I ever did as he has restored my work life balance and is a great stress reliever 
The timing element was important to me too as I also wanted to be at home at the start so I understand where you are coming from. I hope you find a breeder and timeline that works for you - you wont regret bringing a cockapoo home


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

loobylou said:


> Hi Eleanor!
> Welcome to the site. My Charlie is an american minature cross and has the most loving temperment mixed with a slightly manic excited side! As a head teacher i can tell you that it was the best thing I ever did as he has restored my work life balance and is a great stress reliever
> The timing element was important to me too as I also wanted to be at home at the start so I understand where you are coming from. I hope you find a breeder and timeline that works for you - you wont regret bringing a cockapoo home


Thanks! I like the sound of a cockapoo restoring my work/life balance. It feels very much work heavy at the moment!

Thanks to everyone for their great advice since I posted


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Eleanor,
:welcome: to ILMC! You're lucky to find this site before you buy your puppy and gets lots of info and recommendations. It sounds like you are doing all the right research and you've been given lots of other places to find good info too. 

I do feel sorry for new people who come on here as everyone usually recommends they type of dog they have and of course everyones opinion and taste is different! At the end of the day only you decide what you want in a dog...e.g. Temperament, energy levels and size and then find a breeder that does that type and does enough health testing to satisfy your own requirements. Only you know the answers to that list. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Eleanor not sure if there is any thing in the pipeline at the moment but there have been a few meets that would be accessible to you, it would be great if you could go along and get bombarded with every variation of cockapoo and get chance to speak to the owners a great opportunity for a potential owner x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

We have a show cross who is almost 4, he is very bouncy and lively but sleeps quite a bit. We are currently looking after a working cross who is 7 months, whilst allowing for the fact that hes a puppy hes definitely alot more boisterous than our show cross and i would say a bit hardier, in that he throws himself into everything, literally. Both seem as intelligent and both try it on. All cockerpoos are pretty manic at times and can be pretty bouncy, obvioiusly a smaller dog doesnt bounce as high!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Eleanor not sure if there is any thing in the pipeline at the moment but there have been a few meets that would be accessible to you, it would be great if you could go along and get bombarded with every variation of cockapoo and get chance to speak to the owners a great opportunity for a potential owner x


Thanks Karen, I think you have convinced me to go to a meet, it will be a great opportunity. Bushy Park sounds good for me!


----------

